# Lake Iamonia - near Tallahassee



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I got to Lake Iamonia at 0715 (est) this morning to find the parking lot almost full...15 parked. Plenty of boats on the lake....some before daylight I'm sure. Managed to keep 8 crappie and toss a couple. There were a few longliners but most were fishing tightline or with bobber and using minnows. One longliner got 20 nice ones...photo on crappie. com (Florida thread)


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Is the lake pretty tannic ? That crappie has a lot gold on him.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

GROUPERKING said:


> Nice ! Is the lake pretty tannic ? That crappie has a lot gold on him.



Somewhat, but not really heavy. It's a good size lake, about 5,800 acres, but a great deal of the surface is covered with pads and weeds. Usually a good duck lake but not so much so far this year. Weather too warm.


----------

